
GitHub repository for the data behind The Economist’s Big Mac index - sohkamyung
https://github.com/TheEconomist/big-mac-data
======
sohkamyung
The Economist plans to release more of its data as outlined in this post [1]

[1] [https://medium.economist.com/peeling-back-the-
curtain-487bd3...](https://medium.economist.com/peeling-back-the-
curtain-487bd3be0c47)

